# Taurus 845 SS -excellent!



## j4l (Mar 3, 2011)

Picked up an 845SS the other day. Must say Im quiet impressed with her so far.

Nice case it comes in- includes 2x 12-round magazines, a magazine loading tool, security lock keys/and pin take-out tool, cleaning rod w/bore brush, and 3 backdstraps for the rear of the grip.-More on that in a few. 
Also comes with a ton of manuals and such.



















Now again, this is NOT a concealed-carry piece- this is a full-size .45 auto, larger even, than the old 1911. But lighter-due to the polymer frame w/light rails.










24 Rounds of .45 acp...nice..


----------



## j4l (Mar 3, 2011)

Am loving the way she shoots. Recoil, almost non-existent. The Novak sights are great-dead-on point of aim, out of the box, with the Blazers in 230 gr.




























1st 2 shots (double-tap) of the gun -right through the same hole. Now _that_, I like!










Next two, Left-handed. went a bit low, to the right-but _horizontally_ instead of vertical? Odd,but nice anyway.


----------



## j4l (Mar 3, 2011)

Now, here's why I cannot understand why folks carry -OC or CC- anything less than a full and proper pistol in a proper fighting round. The usual complaints about it's too big, it recoils too much, etc...mmm no. If they actually feel this way, they need to try one of these 845's. The recoil is hardly noticable. 
And here, a comparison in some size dimensions between the 12-shot, 845 and a -6-shot .25 auto..



















Slide width- muzzle,to muzzle. 









Slide width-from above, side to side.


----------



## j4l (Mar 3, 2011)

Really not all that massive -width-wise, and the front to back size of the grip is adjustable. I have the small backstraps on. I compared this one-before purchase, to Glock 21/30, FNP 45, Bersa Thunder .45 UC., Ruger p-series, XDs, and S&W M&P. 
This felt best in the hand of all of them, for me. The controls are all ambi -(safety/de-cock, slide release, mag release) and are all in the locations John Browning intended them to be. I can carry her safely in Condition 1 just like a 1911, or I can choose to carry her DA/SA.

Love it.


----------

